# Height (Depth?) of Top Bar Hive



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

I can only answer this from a physics point of view, which states that the more weight pulling downwards (as in a deep frame), the more likely it will be to collapse under stress (movement, heat, etc.).

ETA: One more thing--I have a 4-foot, 32-bar hive. It built up so fast that a 3# package installed the first week of May just swarmed today. I'm not sure if it would have made any difference if they were building on 20 deeper bars or the 32 shallower ones, but it's something to think about also.


----------



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

They swarm from lack of room. I have found with the top bar hive you need to start removing honey as the hive fills. With a lang type hive it is recommended that you put on another super when the one they have is 80% full. Unlike a lang hive were you can add another super the TPH will run out of room. To keep them from swarming you need to make sure they have room or they will swarm.
My top bar hive is 19" wide by 10" deep. The lang type frame is 19' long. The problem in trying to get a lang type frame into a TBH is the angled sides, the frames are rectangle. You can put a Top Bar into a lang hive easy enough and that is why I make mine 19" long.


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

you might consider doing what i did, went with a ttbh, sure gives the old darlings a little more room to build comb for brood and honey , and if you design it's size to accept frames should cure the comb dropping problem as well as any bur comb to the wall problems folks seem so scared of 










my next years plan will be to throw together a set of easy frames for the honey comb, these seem to get pretty heavy and will have most activity as far as my fussing with them ( extraction and such ) the brood comb wont get messed with as much so should be fine frameless.

buck


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've done both deeps and mediums. I only run the mediums right now because it's what my hives are. I'd make them whatever the brood combs in your regular hives are.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

So would a TBH with a clear cover become a solar wax melter :doh:


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

Yep, I should have thought of that. Sometimes I see a picture of what someone else did, and repeat their mistake. They seem to be doing much better with a solid cover, although I decided to give them a full brood cycle before cracking them open again. I placed my hand on top of the bars during the hottest part of the day and they are warm but not anywhere near as hot as they were. Take care, -- Logan


----------

